# Cockney Rhyming Slang Numbers - but what are they ?



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

*1.* *Archer* 

*2.* *Bag of Sand *

*3.* *Monkey* 

*4.* *Carpet*

*5.* *Mussels a Plenty* 

*6.* *Flirty Gertie* 

*7.* *Macaroni* (given cause I've no idea why it's 20)

*8.* *Bottle of Glue* 

*9.* *Paul McKenna *

*10.* *Taxi Driver* (same as Jacks alive)

*11.* *Stand in Awe* 

*12.* *Oxford* (old currency given becauser I've no idea why it's 5 shillings) 

*13.* *Lord of the Manor* (old currency)

*14.* *Holy Sea*

*15.* *Fiddle Sticks*

*16.* *Jacks Alive* (same as taxi driver)

*17.* *Hurt and Be Mean* (Ans = 13) given

*18.* *Coal Mine*

*19.* *Exeter in Devon*

*20.* *Harry Tate*

*21.* *Dig and Delve*

*22.* *Hell and Heaven*

*23.* *Sortin' letters*


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

8 bottle of glue/2
5 muscles of plenty/20
19 Exeter in Devon/7
21 dig and delve/12
22 hell and heaven/11
23 sortin letters/14
15 fiddle sticks/6
11stand in awe/4
14 holy sea/3
18coal mine/9


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

Archer is 2000
Bag of sand is 1000
Monkey is 500
Carpet is 30


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> Archer is 2000
> Bag of sand is 1000
> Monkey is 500
> Carpet is 30


Paul McKenna is 10


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2012)

When did you become an Expert in Cockney Rhyming slang ?

I just couldn't think of any of them - though dig and delve does sound like the line in the nursey rhyme that starts one, two buckle my shoe.


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

margie said:


> When did you become an Expert in Cockney Rhyming slang ?
> 
> I just couldn't think of any of them - though dig and delve does sound like the line in the nursey rhyme that starts one, two buckle my shoe.



Been with one of them for eleven years(cockney)


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> *8 bottle of glue/2
> 5 muscles of plenty/20
> 19 Exeter in Devon/7
> 21 dig and delve/12
> ...



Well Done Steff


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> *Archer is 2000
> Bag of sand is 1000
> Monkey is 500
> Carpet is 30*



Is there nothing that you're not an expert in.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Why is sortin letters 14?


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> *Paul McKenna is 10*



You've made this your own


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2012)

6. Flirty Gertie --> 30?


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Why is sortin letters 14?


 Sortin sounds like fourteen (or fourtin)


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> *6. Flirty Gertie --> 30*?



Correct and right Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2012)

13. Lord of the Manor --> A Tanner (sixpence?)?


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> *13. Lord of the Manor --> A Tanner (sixpence?)?*



Of course you're too young to remember pounds shillings and pence.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2012)

David H said:


> Of course you're too young to remember pounds shillings and pence.



Not quite, but I was very young when the switch over was made to decimal currency.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 6, 2012)

20. Harry Tate = 8?

10 & 16 Jacks Alive/Taxi Driver = 5, fiver?


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> *20. Harry Tate = 8?
> 
> 10 & 16 Jacks Alive/Taxi Driver = 5, fiver*?



Yes well done! Alison.


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

David H said:


> Is there nothing that you're not an expert in.



russian


----------

